# Living Up North in Wisconsin



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

https://www.coldwellbanker.com/prop...cial&utm_content=home&referredByAgent=a335057

Been to this place more than a few times for grad parties, etc. This is a brand new listing, so with time the price may be negotiable.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

You had better grab it..


----------

